

Puzzle Websites to Sharpen Your Programming Skills - edw519
http://sixrevisions.com/resources/10-puzzle-websites-to-sharpen-your-programming-skills/

======
arthurk
The topcoder headline reminds me of Mythical Man-Month. __"What could you
accomplish with a team of 222,375?" __Nothing?

~~~
j_baker
Can 222,375 women deliver a child in 0.000040472 months?

~~~
a-priori
Properly staggered and with a lead time of 9 months, yes, 222,375 women could
deliver a child every 0.000040472 months on average. I'm sorry, was that not
the question? :)

------
tetha
and they dont mention uva.onlinejudge.org, the acm problem contests and such?

~~~
d_c
I like the uva onlinejudge, spoj is pretty good too: <http://www.spoj.pl/>

------
amichail
The assumption here is that programming is about clever problem solving.

Whether this is so depends on the situation.

The challenge of inventing a new kind of app may be far greater than anything
associated with its implementation.

Btw, I think that some people want to use difficult languages at work to make
their job more challenging.

~~~
eru
> Btw, I think that some people want to use difficult languages at work to
> make their job more challenging.

Like Java or C++? I'd rather stick with the easy stuff like Haskell, the
problems at hand are challenging enough.

------
jlees
I like to go through past puzzles from the Informatics Olympiad
(<http://www.olympiad.org.uk/>) for a more theoretical less programmy type of
challenge.

~~~
klipt
For algorithms training[1], the USA Computer Olympiad training program is also
excellent: <http://train.usaco.org/usacogate>

[1] basically from scratch; it's suitable for smart highschoolers with some
programming experience. That website has been responsible for more than a few
IOI medals.

------
MaysonL
Another interesting site is Sphere online: <http://www.spoj.pl/>

------
igorgue
I don't like Facebook's puzzles some of them are impossible to solve without
using C.

~~~
weaksauce
Can't you call C functions from pretty much any language worth it's salt
nowadays? What are the problems that are intractable in other languages?

------
noodle
i also like <http://codegolf.com>

